# WANTED : baby marmoset



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi all

i had agreed with zoo-man to buy his twins born monday just gone (19th).
as im sure you can see from the thread posted one of the twins sadly passed away.

therfore i am looking for a baby marmoset that is close to the age of the healthy baby that zoo-man has. 

any information from anyone would be greatly apriciated.

thanks mat.


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

The only place I know of is in Northern Ireland, sorry.
PM me for details if you're interested, although it's a bit far!
Hope you work it out


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Its ok now, Matt has found a baby Marmoset to go with the one he is going to buy from me.


----------



## Froglodite (Jun 10, 2009)

Okie dokie, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Froglodite said:


> Okie dokie, thanks for the heads up


Hopefully Matt will be along soon enough to show us piccys : victory:


----------



## mat_worrell (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry guys, I haven't been on here for a while! Been busy with the little girl. 
She is amazing!! My partner jon has named her fizz, she is very lively and very loving, even if she does chew on your fingers, and try removing the mole from my neck!! 

She is now 8 1/2 weeks, eating us out of house and home! Lol. She loves her banana baby ceral and the cow and gate mango suprise!! Although feeding time gets VERY messy, with her jumping in her food and then runnig up your arm and then jumping back to the food splatting it everywhere and then sitting back on your neck!! It is lovel to be a part of and to experience!! 

We both love her very much!! Can't wait for her partner to join the family!!

Will post pics as soon as I can upload them off of the camera.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mat_worrell said:


> Sorry guys, I haven't been on here for a while! Been busy with the little girl.
> She is amazing!! My partner jon has named her fizz, she is very lively and very loving, even if she does chew on your fingers, and try removing the mole from my neck!!
> 
> She is now 8 1/2 weeks, eating us out of house and home! Lol. She loves her banana baby ceral and the cow and gate mango suprise!! Although feeding time gets VERY messy, with her jumping in her food and then runnig up your arm and then jumping back to the food splatting it everywhere and then sitting back on your neck!! It is lovel to be a part of and to experience!!
> ...


Aww, get some pics up soon matey! 

Is she still having milk feeds?


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Where did you get her from? feel free to PM me..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2008)

im also interested in getting a pair is there anywhere/anyone near to cambridge selling them


----------

